

Workfu: About the prettiest jobs app around - FictiveCameron
http://www.workfu.com

======
shimsham
Is pretty so awesome? Informative, functional, reliable and as few marketing-
based impediments get my vote. Like people, superficiality often lessens the
desire to engage, much like the those guys I dated before I realised what's
important.

